# هل لديك مشروع او مشكله هندسية تود مناقشتها؟؟؟



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (23 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الاخوة الاعضاء،،،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته...

أود طرح الفكرة التالية وهي ان يقوم اي شخص يرغب في طرح مشكلة او مسألة هندسية ما يرغب بمناقشتها ومعرفة آراء الاعضاء فيها ويقوم الاعضاء المشاركون بالرد عليها،الهدف من هذا الموضوع هو تجميع الافكار والربط بينها و عصر الذهن و مشاركة الحلول و الاستفادة من خبرات الاخوة الاعضاء في المجالات الهندسية.

وأنا أول من سيبدأ:

لقد اخذ موضوع أتمتة البيوت او الـ "Home Automation" بالانتشار بشكل واسع هذه الايام لما يقدمه من حلول كبيرة للبيت.

الاسئلة هي:

 ما هي الوظائف التي يمكن أن تؤديها هذه الانظمة داخل البيوت؟؟
 كيف يتم التحكم في هذه الوظائف عن بعد؟؟
ما هي المبادئ العلمية و الاجهزة و المعدات المستخدمة في ذلك؟؟
 ما هي ايجابيات و سلبيات هذه الانظمة؟؟
كيف يمكن التطوير على الانظمة الموجودة في الاسواق لزيادة الايجابيات و تقليل السلبيات؟؟
بانتظار مشاركاتكم المفيدة و القيمة... :31:


----------



## م / حسـام (25 مارس 2009)

والله رائع وسؤال في مكانو
بالصدفه البحته احد الزملاء في تيم البروجكت كان قد طرح هده الفكرة ك مشروع 
لكن لم تتم ، بانتظار الاستفاده من الآراء ..
وهل هيه موجوده حقيقة ك مجال عمل ف الوطن العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (26 مارس 2009)

م / حسـام قال:


> والله رائع وسؤال في مكانو
> بالصدفه البحته احد الزملاء في تيم البروجكت كان قد طرح هده الفكرة ك مشروع
> لكن لم تتم ، بانتظار الاستفاده من الآراء ..
> وهل هيه موجوده حقيقة ك مجال عمل ف الوطن العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
الاخ م / حسام...

شكرا لمشاركتك وابدائك الاهتمام.... ونحن بانتظار المشاركات من الاخوة الاعضاء.

بالنسبة انها موجودة كمجال عمل حقيقي في الوطن العربي فانا اعتقد انها قد أخذت بالانتشار و التوسع وعن قريب سوف تصبح موجودة بشكل تجاري في كل الدول العربية.

عندنا في الاردن نقرأفي الصحف كل يوم الكثير من الاعلانات لشركات تعمل في هذا المجال... وهذا اول مؤشر على بدء الانتشار.


----------



## bood (8 مايو 2009)

*التحكم الرقمي في درجة حرارة حوض الجلفنة*

الرجاء المساعدة في هدا الموضوع من الملخص ومقدمة وصف المشكلة في analog control tempratuer 
[email protected]


----------



## م-عبدالجواد قاووق (10 مايو 2009)

ارجو المساعده احتاج الى مشروع يعمل بالميكروبروسيسر وطريقه تنفيذه 
وشكرا للمساعده


----------



## طارق العصفوري (21 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة في هذا الموضوع 
(Transcutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation (TENS


----------



## احبك لو تجافينى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بغيت مساعدة ببروجكت التخرج عندى فكرة جهاز مرشد لفاقدى البصر بس مو عارفة شلون اشتغل علية من عندة خلفية يساعدنى ولة الف شكر بليز لا تتاخرون علي


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد ان اعرف هل طاقة 7000 وات 50 امبير 144 فولت كافية لتسيير سيارة كهربية حديثة سريعه؟
وما معنى ان موتور 25 كيلو وات؟ هل يحتاج الى بطارية 25 كيلو وات ام اقل؟وهل هذا بالساعه ام كيلو متر مع العلم انه يوجد اشخاص تقول ان هذا لكل 100 كيلومتر تستهلك السيارة الكهربية ارجو الافادة


----------

